# More MDF boxes



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just finished these Wardrobes ready to fit at the weekend. Pretty basic after the last lot but it's all work.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

They turned out to be very nice looking cabinets. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Very very nice. Are they completely MDF or a mixture of pine and MDF


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

They are all Moisture Resistant MDF Art.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty basic to you, Alan, but I would love to be able to turn out work like that as quickly as you do.....


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

mailee said:


> I have just finished these Wardrobes ready to fit at the weekend. Pretty basic after the last lot but it's all work.


Well done - would look great in any room ..................MB


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

mailee said:


> They are all Moisture Resistant MDF Art.


How did you get the rail and style look if you were using MDF?

Darryl


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice work Alan! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

mailee said:


> They are all Moisture Resistant MDF Art.


How did you get the rail and style look if you were using MDF?

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. The rail and stile are cut on my router table Darryl. I have a slotting cutter that I use to cut the grooves and then use a false base plate to raise the work piece to cut the tenons. I then add a 6mm panel into the groove on assembly. 
I got them fitted today. Here are the photos of them in place.
























Customer was very happy with them and has ordered another single one, a bathroom vanity and a small oak table.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

How did you get the paint to look so good on MDF, did you use glue sizing or what is your secret?


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

mailee said:


> Thanks guys. The rail and stile are cut on my router table Darryl. I have a slotting cutter that I use to cut the grooves and then use a false base plate to raise the work piece to cut the tenons. I then add a 6mm panel into the groove on assembly.


Thanks Alan - that's interesting. I would never have thought about using solid timber techniques on MDF. Glad to hear your customer liked them enough to order more. That's the best advertising you can get.

Darryl


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I use a 2k primer surfacer on Moisture Resistant MDF Paulo. Top coats are also 2k. I use Morrells paints for all my MDF furniture. I find the primer seals quickly and sands easily.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

those look fantastic, nice work!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

I really do not need to say any more than that any one with a decient eye for detail, has not said from above, BUT,,,, that is one fine look'n cabinet, MDf or what ever. You have the system down pat, Allen.


----------



## rgeneres (Jan 31, 2008)

Great results Alan. I'm curious as to how you handle the dust. My experience with MDF is that it's very hard to control the dust even just ripping a sheet, much less using a router on it. I have excellent dust control on my table saw, but everytime I use it for MDF, the whole shop gets a fine layer of brown dust.


----------



## FourEyes45 (May 23, 2012)

Very Very NICE


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

rgeneres said:


> Great results Alan. I'm curious as to how you handle the dust. My experience with MDF is that it's very hard to control the dust even just ripping a sheet, much less using a router on it. I have excellent dust control on my table saw, but everytime I use it for MDF, the whole shop gets a fine layer of brown dust.


Rus,

same at the factory I work at - and we have industrial strength extractors. I clean my machine first up in the morning while it is heating up, and there is always enough dust on it to draw a picture with your finger and I am on the other side of the workshop to the router and the saw.... You just can't get rid of it, it is so fine.

Darryl


----------

